# Review of the "Tianpeng" slingshot from Piao Yu (Aliexpress)



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

Hello everybody,

I received some "sling mail" from PIAO YU, a very reliable seller at Aliexpress: the "Tianpeng" slingshot, which sports an engraved "piggy" symbol on the rear grip side (scroll down for photos).

*Ergonomic handling: *the first thing you notice when you pick up the so-called "Tianpeng" slingshot (I purchased mine at PIAO YU, Aliexpress) is that its ergonomic design fits extremely well inside the holding hand (ambidextrous frame), and that it has a fair amount of heft to it. In a sense, the weighty 304 stainless steel forks (magnet tested!) are a combination of the so-called "pinch grip" and "hammer grip", because of the way the rounded rear side of the forks extends into the palm web section of the hand, i.e. the section of the hand between the index finger and thumb knuckles.

This design feature significantly reduces draw weight-induced forces on the index finger and thumb, which is to some extent reminiscent of archery bow grips, where gripping too tightly should be avoided to allow for the natural forward motion of the bow after the release. That said, I would nevertheless recommend a reasonably tight grip with the index finger and thumb on the Tianpeng, as not doing so may result in a slight rotation of the forks immediately after the release - and subsequently less accuracy in the process.

In conjunction with the very low fork height (20 mm measured from the base of the fork center), potential wrist torsion is reduced to an absolute minimum. This is a frame I would say is perfect for target shooting with an emphasis on potentially very tight groups at 10 yards - assuming that you have a well calibrated band set for a flat ammo trajectory. Competition equipment.

*Shooting test:* based on my initial shooting tests at 8 yards (the usual 10 yard "range" would have endangered my neighbors on the other side of the hedge that day) using 0.55 mm flat bands that came together with the slingshot, and 8 mm steel ammo, a cheekbone (maxillary bone) based anchor point with the thumb knuckle, while shooting sideways, yielded the best results. There were no hand slaps in spite of the fairly stout bands for the 8 mm ammo.

The weight of the forks definitely has an effect on the "recoil" motion of the hand and frame after the release: one can actually retain the sight picture after the release - a testimony of the good stability of the Tianpeng slingshot, which seems to share some of the features seen on the "Heaven Emperor" slingshot - but at a much lower purchasing price. The wood grip itself is quite ergonomic, but could be a shade wider and slightly longer in my opinion i.e. it may therefore not be suitable for larger (wider) hands.

*Shooting technique:* I found that the included fiber optic sight is best used by placing the red "dot" right next to the intended target, as opposed to placing the dot over the target. The fiber optic sights are very good for aiming, but the setting screws on this unit seem to be dysfunctional: the overall design is not the best I have seen until now. Maybe other fiber optic sight designs are available for this slingshot.

*Workmanship:* the finish of the metalwork looks like it was sandblasted for a very smooth finish, and there are absolutely no rough edges whatsoever. I did have to remove industrial grime inside the flat band clamp units of the forks using gun cleaning spray (Ballistol) to ensure that the spring supported tightening screws operate flawlessly.

Some of the orange-brown wood staining agent came off the wood grip when I wiped it with a white cotton rag during the cleaning process after it arrived: maybe it camefresh off the assembly line? The metal forks and upper grip edge could have been connected more precisely (there is a visible gap) but this certainly does not affect handling in any way. That said, the slingshot is excellent value for the money paid, no complaints.

*Pricing:* Various online sellers (some relevant links of reliable sellers below) advertise the "Tianpeng" slingshot, which is available in two different fork prong widths: 20 mm and 23 mm. USD 22 seems to be the sweet spot for this slingshot, but I prefer to pay a little more if it comes from a reputable seller.

*My verdict:* for those among you seeking a pleasantly weighty and very ergonomic slingshot for accurate paper target work, this may an interesting option to look at. There is a bit of an initial learning curve with the handling of this frame, but you will be astounded by the potential accuracy it is capable of once you do get used to its specific shooting characteristics.

I for my part like it for its original design, weight, and the way draw weight forces are very well distributed inside the slingshot holding hand to minimize muscle fatigue.

Let me know what you think.

*Product links:*

Piao Yu: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33013619789.html?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.9.75c81a729fGG6M

Mr. Yang Outdoors supplies store:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000326256939.html?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.7.4e102c1fecLNZc


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Great review and great shooting! Thanks.


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Great review as always.


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

I have to make an addendum based on a key observation made by "Northener":

The "Tianpeng" slingshot version I have has the "piggy" symbol *heading to the right,* *and the woodwork has a rather dull appearance* - as compared to the versions seen on the web pages of various sellers at Aliexpress, where t*he golden coloured "piggy" symbol* *is oriented to the left,* and all come with a decent shiny wood finish.

The Jpeg images of the Tianpeng slingshot with the "piggy" symbol heading to the left are all protected i.e. I had to find a non-protected image and highlight the symbol area, which I copied & pasted to a seller's photo of the piggy symbol oriented to the right (attached herewith).

*I would assume that the "Tianpeng" slingshot with the gold-coloured piggy oriented to the left* *is very likely the original version*, given the overall better finish (at first sight, that is).

The other version might well be a "bootleg" copy, which is perfectly OK from a metalwork finish and functional point of view, but where the wood finish leaves to be desired i.e. the staining product initially rubs off fairly easily on household cleaning paper, and does not have a final shiny surface finish (the version I received from PIAO YU).

Thus, it may be better to consider the versions sold by e.g. "Mr. Yang Outdoors Supplies store" (a reliable seller).

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000326256939.html?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.21.7ddb71aaxK2yWg

FYI


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

For those of you wondering about initial bulk prices, this is quite interesting: US$ 15 per 10 units plus shipping:

https://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/Stainless-steel-hunting-slingshot-precision-slingshot_62198038154.html?spm=a2700.7724838.2017115.195.5fd5f5d6nVUOjm

Qingdao Shaobo Superfiber Products Co., Ltd.
Manufacturer, Trading Company

Place of Origin:

Shandong, China

Brand Name:

shaobo

Model Number:

tianpeng


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

My *Tianpeng* arrived today from the AliExpress SYQT Store. The price with ePacket shipping was only $23.50USd. Shipping time was 37 days from the time I clicked the button. They stated that the item could take 4 days to ship and it did. Total time from the ship date was 33 days. The slingshot arrived without any damage. The price included slingshot, sight assembly, 3 hex wrenches, extra fiber optic, and a bandset. This is the 80mm wide Tianpeng with the golden colored piggy walking to the left. The handle is finished with a clear coat. I`m looking forward to giving it some exercise tomorrow.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I know how much Pebble Shooter appreciates his Piggy slingshot so I thought I would add some pics to his already excellent review. Everybody likes to see pics. This Tianpeng weighed out at 290 grams (10.2 oz). The weight gives it some added stability when shooting. This frame fits very well in my hand and feels comfortable.


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

Informative review - thanks!


----------



## ukj (Jan 10, 2021)

Just "released the pouch"
or others would say pulled the trigger.
Why?
Like the web curve fit.
Low forks
Price
Review stating reliable seller always a plus.
Most expensive frame I have bought hope am pleased with.
THX P S and others for info.
Did not see frame width choice so
will be ok with what comes and simply adjust sight.
Interesring to see shipping time and read random somewhere EU to change import laws, hope do not have to
pay more?
ukj


----------



## ukj (Jan 10, 2021)

ukj said:


> Just "released the pouch"
> or others would say pulled the trigger.
> Why?
> Like the web curve fit.
> ...


Slingmail with a tax?
Post lady said I
Owed 9 euros tax, but no
Paper work only mentioned
on shipping info, strange but I sm aware of new French, E U import
Laws mostly concerning China.
Seems got original not copy as piggy walking left.
Had to drill lanyard hole a tad bigger and countersink so knots enter, I
Love no knot system just cleaner
looking and just long enough so hand fits thru.
I will roughen handle like I doo with all mine. I like "leathery texture grip on handles and do not care about look. Also round edges to fit more ergo with rasp.
Feels good, shoots well.
Like fiber optic sight as is longer so brighter.
BUT,
As compaired to my ultra cheap steel frames from slingshooting, aliexpress and ebay not enough difference to merit four times the price.
No buyers remorse as is different and now the most ergo holding hand
fit in my collection.
ukj


----------



## ukj (Jan 10, 2021)

Update
Love my new "piggy"!
The best frame I now own.
After a good rasping the handle and setting the sight I really like this one. 
For sure just had my most accurate session rarely missing thin alu can at 10 m. Like many things in life ones attitude twards a new toy must add to the fun!
If a little placebo effect I will accept.
ukj


----------

